# Does anybody know what kind of shrimp is this?



## Daniel1

hi i cant find any info about these shrimp does anyone have some:

http://absolutelyfish.com/images/shrimp/MacrobrachiumCelebensis02.jpg

and

http://absolutelyfish.com/images/shrimp/RedMiniLineBeeShrimp.jpg


----------



## Puffer Pita

First looks like a red nose. Second looks like a cherry.


----------



## Lydia

The first doesn't look like a red nosed to me because it's body isn't the correct color. Maybe it's a Macrobrachium Celebensis? LOL That's the name in the link. I have no idea what kind it is, but I don't think its body looks the correct color to be a red nosed.


----------



## Daniel1

thanks for trying..i will keep trying to get info...but anyways are they aggresive or can i have them with amanos and ghost shrimp?


----------



## Ringo

http://absolutelyfish.com/whatsnew.php

I'd say thats the name of the fish, the first one as Lydia said is Macrobrachium Celebensis, and the 2nd is Red Mini Line Bee Shrimp

The 2nd looks like a type of Bee Shrimp, so that must just be the common name for that type, Red Mini Line


----------



## Phonemonkey

Daniel1 said:


> thanks for trying..i will keep trying to get info...but anyways are they aggresive or can i have them with amanos and ghost shrimp?


If that first one is indeed a Macrobrachium, aggressive isn't a strong enough word. They will stalk and kill anything they can get their claws on in your tank.

They are evil little buggers... 

I want one! 

BTW: The site those photos are from makes me want to live in Jersey! They have a massive selection, and they have a job listing for "Novice Aquarist"


----------



## Daniel1

ooh so i guess i shouldnt buy them....that sucks they looked awesome....
i read from a good source that they also get pretty big....i think i will go with the other one...it seems like its some type of Caridinia.....i think it is either caridinia sp "Red Crystal" or caridinia sp "Bee"...


----------

